# Боль и онемение правой половины тела. Нет диагноза...



## dog (28 Май 2014)

Здравствуйте!Мне 29 лет, 59 кг, рост163 см.
Работа стоячая по 11 часов в день, занимаюсь волейболом 2-3 раза в неделю.

Проблемы со здоровьем начались около года назад,неловко повернула шею на работе,боль жгучая, больше справа,шея не ворочалась 2-3 дня,клеила перцовый пластырь,мазь вольтарен,потом все прошло.Спустя месяц появились боли в правой ноге, точнее голени по внутренней поверхности,ночью онемел большой палец на ноге, на следующий день все пальцы,к неврологу сходила через неделю-диагноз поясничный остеохондроз,люмбоишалгия справа.Назначили ксефокам,комбилипен,мидокалм по 10 уколов, апликации на ногу с димексидом.Эффекта не было,появились боли  в спине справа, онемение пальцев на правой руке,боль в правом плече.

Сделала МРТ пояснично-крестцового и шейного отдела.Протрузия диска L5-S1,в шее-ретролистез С4,С5, грыжи с3-4,С5-6,относительный стеноз позвоночного канала, спондилоартроз.

Через две недели вышла на работу,слабость в правой половине тела, онемение и боль в руке и ноге,принимала катадолон,карбомазепин,мелоксикам,боли становились меньше.Не могу понять с чем связано появление боли и от чего она проходит.Сейчас беспокоит боль в правой ноге,больше в бедре,сама нога как ватная,онемение пальцев на правой руке, боль в плече.Куда обращаться уже не знаю,смотрело несколько неврологов,а диагноза нет,соответственно и лечения тоже.

Снимков на руках нет,нахожусь в другом городе.Подскажите, связаны ли мои проблемы с позвоночником.Спасибо!


----------



## Ism (28 Апр 2016)

*dog*, У меня тоже примерно такие же симптомы с левой стороны


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Апр 2016)

Необходимо выполнить рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами и с результатами всех проведённых обследований обратиться к мануальному терапевту который выслушает Вас, изучит снимки, проведет мануальное и неврологическое обследование и проведёт необходимое комплексное лечение..
Уколы больше не колите. Сейчас в аптеках имеется большое количество безопасных НПВС, миорелаксантов, ингибиторов холинэстеразы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2016)

Нет диагноза.
Врачи не видят патологии.
1. Вариант - врачи не видят.
2. Вариант - патологии нет.
3. Вариант - пока нет проявлений, доступных для врачей.
Онемение проверяют иголкой и ЭНМГ. Делали?
Слабость проверяют нагрузкой и ЭНМГ. Делали?

Попробуйте встать на стул каждой ногой по очереди?
Смогли?


----------

